# My Recent Internet Discovery Thread



## mastercool8695 (Jun 12, 2011)

post all your latest internet discoveries here..
for example, had to a site by searching and got a good site. dont wait post it here..
give back to the internet community..


obviously, i'll not be posting just mine..
post your own.. give a decent description abt what's there..
no spamming..
and no phishing..
every suspicious activity will be busted.


MISCELLANEOUS : 


TheFWA  ---- posted by abhidev


TIPS AND TWEAKS :
makeuseof

fixya

wikihow



Looks Customization :


Spoiler



5 Packs to Transform Windows to other OS

7 Websites For Desktop Customization: Download Free Themes & Skins

Upgrade To A Smarter Windows Start Menu With Start Menu 7 [Windows]

The 5 Best Tips To Improve Your Desktop Wallpaper

ClearLock – A Cool Transparent Desktop Lock For Windows

6 Transformation Packs for Windows XP (Leopard/Linux) | Customization | Windows Tools, Help & Guides

Best Transformation Pack ~ Rizeworkshop
Create A Personalized Boot Logo Screen
Download Google Chrome OS Transformation Pack for XP
9 Transformation Packs for Windows XP « adisetiya
Download Windows 8 Transformation Pack
Customizing Windows Theme « adisetiya
Download Windows 8 Professional Edition Transformation Pack
Windows Seven(7) Transformation Pack for XP and Vista | Stuffheaven
LeopardXP BricoPack | Free Download
Seven Remix XP | Free Download
StarWars Windows 7 Theme | Free Download
icon pack - Google Search
Desktop Themes - Page 2 | Uptodown.com
Longhorn Transformation Pack | Free Download
Make your desktop even more beautiful and unique for free
Easily bypass the Windows logon screen…
Categorize Your Icons On Desktop Using Fences | Tech Monk
ThemeWorld.com: Desktop Themes - Computers
Skins for Windows Media Player - Microsoft Windows
[TUT][Pictures] How to visually customize your Computer [TUT] - Page 1
20 (most) beautiful themes for Windows XP - Instant Fundas
XP Themes, Vista Themes, XP Logins, XP Boot Screens, Desktop Themes, Wallpapers, Screensavers
Want to get that magic desktop? - Page 1
Disk Usage Bar in "My Computer" - Windows 7 Forums
Get Disk Space Bar In Windows XP On Drives Under My Computer
diskspace bars in xp? - Google Search
12-Ants - Free software downloads and software reviews - CNET Download.com
Customize Windows XP Icons Using Icon Tweaker



Tweaks and tips :



Spoiler



*hackaday.com/category/classic-hacks/




Please suggest any other site or any other idea..
comments are welcome


----------



## SlashDK (Jun 12, 2011)

Montage-a-google, It uses the first 20 images from google image result to create a collage.

Montage-a-google redirect


----------



## Prime_Coder (Jun 13, 2011)

Careers360 - Think higher education! Careers, courses, scholarships, expert advisories and more

iDuple Webtops - Publish your digital life.

How to Share a Folder Over Your Network

p2pu | Learning for everyone, by everyone, about almost anything

Open Source Web Development Tutorials - Dev Shed


There's much more to give back! wait for tomorrow.


----------



## Sarath (Jun 13, 2011)

Whoa! That is by far the most flashy torrent site I have seen.


----------



## mrintech (Jun 13, 2011)

Sarath said:


> Whoa! That is by far the most flashy torrent site I have seen.



+1 

The interface is cool


----------



## sygeek (Jun 13, 2011)

Hey, that torrent site is for pirated movies. Mods delete it!


----------



## R2K (Jun 13, 2011)

Sarath said:


> Whoa! That is by far the most flashy torrent site I have seen.



which one?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 13, 2011)

Link removed.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jun 13, 2011)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Link removed.



good siggy..

and the t******s site also should be discussed..
not all torrents are non-legal..
ny ways..
do whatever you want..
if u think that this should not be good.. ok..
maybe somebuddy will post it on another forum..

not a recent one.. but a good one

Giveaway of the Day - free licensed software daily. Today: Smashing Defrag - Smashing Defrag is a simple disk defragmenter. This application can defragment disk more efficiently and reliably. ...

good site for daily free softwares..

also has some sorta html code s that you can get it on your blog.. or website.


--------------------------
Cool Websites, Software and Internet Tips

good site for tricks , tips and hacks and many more


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 13, 2011)

Yes, torrent's are not illegal. But pirated torrent sites are illegal. Do whatever you like at other forums if that forum permits. This forum doesn't permit to share illegal content / sites.


----------



## asingh (Jun 13, 2011)

mastercool8695 said:


> good siggy..
> 
> and the torrent site also should be discussed..
> not all torrents are non-legal..
> ...



Please take this as a warning, we do not discuss LINKS related to the above mentioned. You can face a ban for this.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jun 13, 2011)

---------------------------------------------------------------

VIRTUAL KEYBOARD - SAXAPHONE

-------------------------------------
Virtual Drums
----------------------

ok man

chill.
edited..
k??

@ asingh : do you mean the giveaway one??


----------



## asingh (Jun 13, 2011)

^^
What ever Krishnandu deleted out.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jun 13, 2011)

ooh...
k


----------



## abhidev (Jun 13, 2011)

Favorite website awards

this site has a collection of most amazing sites you'll ever see......try and search for gaming sites.....awesome web experience!!!


----------



## xtremevicky (Jun 13, 2011)

Thanks Abhidev looks good . Will check this out when i reach home .


----------



## abhidev (Jun 13, 2011)

xtremevicky said:


> Thanks Abhidev looks good . Will check this out when i reach home .



the sites listed are mostly in flash and can be heavy to laod but definitely have an extraordinary web exp....


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jun 13, 2011)

@abhidev : mow a days most of the sites use flash or java... even if they dont, they dont have any thing good, also..
so,
contribute your discovery..


----------



## sygeek (Jun 13, 2011)

A Robot That Can Bake Chocolate-Chip Cookies
Om nom nom..


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jun 13, 2011)

@ sysgeek..
good one..


----------



## abhidev (Jun 14, 2011)

mastercool8695 said:


> @abhidev : mow a days most of the sites use flash or java... even if they dont, they dont have any thing good, also..
> so,
> contribute your discovery..



they do but they are too heavy for the bandwidth available.......


----------



## Vyom (Jun 14, 2011)

Nice thread. 

Mine's not a new discovery, but using this since 2 years. 

*www.give.socialvibe.com * - Its a social networking website, that helps charity by engaging yourself in activities and discussions. 
And the overall Interface of the site is Pretty Cool.
Its not specially a commercial site, since the forum which is inbuilt is kept away from Google search bots. And the level of discussion you can do is totally uncensored, but away from spam.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jun 14, 2011)

yup.. that may be but aren't you using a unlimited one??

I'm gonna make a new thread for good computer tips tricks and hacks.

Should i??
Suggest..
I have about 90 sites in my bookmarks..
Haha

GooD one vineet.


----------



## Vyom (Jun 14, 2011)

mastercool8695 said:


> yup.. that may be but aren't you using a unlimited one??


Pardon me. Didn't understood. 

And Thanks!


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jun 14, 2011)

the first line was for abhidev

please suggest on the above..


----------



## Vyom (Jun 14, 2011)

You can post those 90 threads editing the First post of this thread.
Creating multiple thread for similar purpose is discouraged.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jun 14, 2011)

K
gonna post bit by bit.


----------



## R2K (Jun 14, 2011)

To this very moment i didn't find anything on the Internet as wonderful as Google.com
And i don't think i will ever
GOOGLE IS GOD


----------



## Vyom (Jun 14, 2011)

^^ ok... Thanks for sharing that! Didn't knew about Google.com 
Btw, here's another awesome site: Keep track of what movies you have seen - iCheckMovies.com, courtesy to sam9s, an active member on "Must Watch Movies.." Thread.
icheckmovies.com is for those, who wants to keep a track of all the movies he/she watch, and to brag about it to friends, as well as to find friends with similar interest in movies.


----------



## abhidev (Jun 15, 2011)

mastercool8695 said:


> yup.. that may be but aren't you using a unlimited one??


i meant the load times of the site......



vineet369 said:


> ^^ ok... Thanks for sharing that! Didn't knew about Google.com
> Btw, here's another awesome site: Keep track of what movies you have seen - iCheckMovies.com, courtesy to sam9s, an active member on "Must Watch Movies.." Thread.
> icheckmovies.com is for those, who wants to keep a track of all the movies he/she watch, and to brag about it to friends, as well as to find friends with similar interest in movies.



hey good share......registered immediately..


----------



## xtremevicky (Jun 15, 2011)

Also registered at icheckmovies . Will add movies later . Its going to take time


----------



## R2K (Jun 15, 2011)

Most of the sites i like can't be listed here as it might be against the forum rules to do so (BTW i am not talking abt p0rn sites )
As i watch a lot of Hollywood movies and TV shows i regularly visit The Internet Movie Database (IMDb)
Its the best site to know everything abt movies( That ranges from genre, reviews, ratings to even whether the studio/producers went bankrupt after the movie got released)



Down or Not
This site helps you to verify if a website is down atm
It can be useful if you are not sure whether the site is actually down or the problem exist at your end


----------



## reddick (Jun 17, 2011)

Other tech related forums :

Erodov Forums

Computer Forums


For mobile related stuff :

Mobiles24.com Phone Forum

For everything how it works :

HowStuffWorks - Learn How Everything Works!

But I like this forum the most


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jun 17, 2011)

^^ we all do ..


----------



## mastercool8695 (Apr 12, 2012)

the thread has died...
k..

will give it a new life..

maybe you know them all ..
just sharing once..


first post will be edited shortly..


----------



## v.Na5h (Apr 12, 2012)

Reddit ....
Though I knew of the site long time back....didn't like it much due to the ugly interface on PC

But know I'm kinda addicted to it thanks to baconreader

Sent from my ZTE Blade using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## Nanducob (Apr 22, 2012)

When will you die     The Death Clock - When Am I Going To Die?


----------



## abhidev (Apr 23, 2012)

@mastercool8695 categorize these sites and add them in your first post....that will be really helpful.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Apr 23, 2012)

which sites ??


----------



## abhidev (Apr 23, 2012)

mastercool8695 said:


> which sites ??



the sites posted in the thread.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Apr 23, 2012)

this seems like a good idea.. but buddy.. i dont have enough time...


----------



## KDroid (Apr 28, 2012)

whatiswrongwith.me


----------



## saranshmohite (Jul 12, 2012)

i got an awesome discovery on youtube.... i think you should check this out..... this is exclusive.......
Rajni Meets His Match!- YouTube


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jul 12, 2012)

good but this thread is nearly dead..
make a new thread in chit chat with the title " amazing youtube videos"
and you may list these videos a/cc to head titles like funny , ideal , songs , etc..


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jul 12, 2012)

Vyom said:


> ^^ ok... Thanks for sharing that! Didn't knew about Google.com
> Btw, here's another awesome site: Keep track of what movies you have seen - iCheckMovies.com, courtesy to sam9s, an active member on "Must Watch Movies.." Thread.
> icheckmovies.com is for those, who wants to keep a track of all the movies he/she watch, and to brag about it to friends, as well as to find friends with similar interest in movies.



thanks
registered


----------



## krazylearner (Jul 15, 2012)

www.dontclick.it

check this site also

basically a research project . really awesome but don't click anywhere


----------



## Faun (Jul 17, 2012)

Chicken on a Raft


----------



## saranshmohite (Jul 18, 2012)

i recently discovered this on the internet......... finally theres sumthin that rajni can't do..... 
Rajni Meets His Match! - YouTube


----------



## v.Na5h (Mar 17, 2014)

Any new discoveries guys


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 17, 2014)

I discovered this thread


----------



## Nanducob (Mar 17, 2014)

Columbus discovered America


----------



## funskar (Mar 17, 2014)

Vasco da gama discovered __________


----------



## aaruni (Mar 17, 2014)

He is one of the most famous and celebrated explorers from the Discovery Ages, being the first European to reach India by sea.


----------



## Nanducob (Mar 18, 2014)

funskar said:


> Vasco da gama discovered __________



Bubble gum


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 18, 2014)

discovered someone is bumping age old threads ramdomly.  -_-


----------



## Prashmith (May 11, 2014)

HEY,can I even post torrent links here,
TORRENTS ARE NOT ILLEGAL,atleast not untill I am downloading battlefield 4 or Star Trek into darkness and saving 4k rupees and promoting piracy

Can I post legal torrents here?

OR is it completely dissallowed


----------



## aaruni (May 11, 2014)

piracy is disallowed. torrents aren't.


----------



## snap (Jun 13, 2014)

theonion launched this new site Home Â· Clickhole parodying clickbait sites like buzzfeed and to some extent cracked.com also


----------



## Nanducob (Jun 13, 2014)

snap said:


> theonion launched this new site Home Â· Clickhole parodying clickbait sites like buzzfeed and to some extent cracked.com also


What the problem with crackeddotcom? Its a good site


----------



## snap (Jun 13, 2014)

Nanducob said:


> What the problem with crackeddotcom? Its a good site



 well recently their titles are becoming more and more like buzzfeed


----------



## v.Na5h (Oct 6, 2015)

8ch.net


----------

